# Shame on St. Louis Rams



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Members of the St. Louis Rams took the field with their hands raised, showing their support for those who refuse to accept the grand jury decision.

The St. Louis Police Officers Association has responded to this, and their response is both eloquent and right on the money.

Click through, read the SLPOA's response to the moronic behavior of the over-paid thugs who play a kid's game for a living:

SLPOA condemns Rams display

Be advised, the link has one of those annoying videos that start immediately.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If the St Louis Rams, as a company, and the NFL as a franchise had any class at all, they would fire all of those idiots and not allow them to play professionally ever again. If the St Louis fans had any class they would throw batteries at the bastards every time they take the field!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

First of all, i wouldnt care if they ran onto the field, arms flalling, making monkey sounds... Second, Denton you got it right, over paid THUGS. You can give them all the money in the world, a thug is a thug.... Its a life style that is parised in our younger generation. Sad


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

And what better way too get the younger generation on your side of the "Ball." So too speak... Most have no clue whats going on around them let alone in our nation, but they dam sure know who is playing who this week in the NFL...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would pay to see a pack of wolves chasing some of these people down the field. Earn that million $$


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A thug is a thug no matter what their income. JMO


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

What do ya'll expect? They're black!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess we all just confirmed what we already knew. The NFL is nothing but a bunch of lowlifes.

NFL says it won?t discipline Rams players for Ferguson protest | For The Win


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Color doesn't matter, just the stupidity of these clowns, wanting to show support for the protesters, bullshit. They could have just as easily said, we would like to ask that all protesters be safe, and break no laws. Would have been better than perpetrating the IDIOTIC NOTION that thug Brown had his hands up. More fuel, for a tired and played out fire. 
Let one of those players need a cop now, see if the officers can be more professional than those fools.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can not believe these players, only goes to show what morons they really are!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I guess we all just confirmed what we already knew. The NFL is nothing but a bunch of lowlifes.
> 
> NFL says it won?t discipline Rams players for Ferguson protest | For The Win


The NFL is also anti-gun. This is another reason to boycott them


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> The NFL is also anti-gun. This is another reason to boycott them


The fact that the Vikings have sucked canal water for most of my life is good enough for me. Screw those clowns! And to think I even wasted some time yesterday listening to them on the radio!


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't believe the NFL would allow this to happend. I guess it just shows they have no common sense and are out of touch with most americans. So this Sunday I will be without football as I protest them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only way to end this nonsense is vote with your wallet. When the league and owners loose money over the barbaric behavior of their players, it will affect change. Buy the tickets and merchandise and it will continue. Remember how the Dixie Chicks howled when their anti war/military stance cost them air time and sales? When complaining its not fair didn't work, they got kind of quiet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am on record with my co-workers as saying back in 2007, that if elected, Obama would set race relations in this country back 50 years.
This country has already returned to the point where people are judged on the color of their skin rather than the content of their character.
The black population, as a whole, needs to wake up and realize these ill-educated, lawless thugs are dragging their whole race down.

If nothing changes very soon, and this lawlessness worsens, the federal government is going to find out there are a lot of hard working, tax paying people out here in the Heartland who aren't going to put up with it.
Unforunately, Obama is going to have two years with a Congress that will be against him at every turn (as well it should be). And you can bet that he will go out of his way to whip up foment among his low class urban base.

I'm glad we live on a dead end road 6 miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000. I know that God led my wife and I here from the big city for a reason. I do not know the reason, and I don't wonder about it.He knows everything, and I turned my will and my life over to His care years ago.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry guys, I see it as freedom of speech, even if I don't agree with it. It is not illegal to be uninformed and dumb.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I never said it should be illegal, just that these morons reflect badly on their employer and their employer should fire them over it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I never said it should be illegal, just that these morons reflect badly on their employer and their employer should fire them over it.


With that, I can agree.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Football players are kid's role models. Perpetuating the hands up crap when it was proven to be wrong is not be a good role model. The NFL is a business - a private business - and as such should discipline players when they do not uphold their standards. 
Can you imagine the uproar if a few players went out and gave the Nazi salute?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I am just tired of all this black racist bullshit. Really tired .............


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

What really drives me crazy is that the whole raising your hands in the air is bull. IT NEVER HAPPENED. The autopsy proves that and other witnesses state that it didn't happen. It is a LIE told by Lil Mikeys buddy who was with him in the store he robbed. If you think that you are showing solidarity with the "gentle giant", don't walk around with your hands up in the air, you morons. Why don't you just go out and rob a store like he did? Oh, wait.......so that's their excuse.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I never said it should be illegal, just that these morons reflect badly on their employer and their employer should fire them over it.


One of the best running backs in the NFL was suspended by the NFL and Inor's beloved but canal water sucking Vikings for whacking his son with a switch. Let's see what the St Louis Rams have to say about the players who made their statement yesterday.

PS My old Man, Slippy Sr, worked for his final employer for 35+ years after he left the US Army. He whipped my ass with many things worse than a hickory switch, I assure you of that. Had he been a young parent today, he probably would get fired weekly!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> What really drives me crazy is that the whole raising your hands in the air is bull. IT NEVER HAPPENED. The autopsy proves that and other witnesses state that it didn't happen. It is a LIE told by Lil Mikeys buddy who was with him in the store he robbed. If you think that you are showing solidarity with the "gentle giant", don't walk around with your hands up in the air, you morons. Why don't you just go out and rob a store like he did? Oh, wait.......so that's their excuse.


Notsoyoung,

You know the answer my friend,

THEY ARE RACISTS WHO DO NOT CARE ABOUT THE TRUTH! THEY HATE ******! THEY HATE COPS! THEY HATE AND HATE AND HATE..because of a multi-generational lie told to them by their cultural mentors.

(Slippy checks his blood pressure....again!)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A sad state of affairs that would let them go unpunished. 
What if at tonight's game several players showed the "2 in the chest, one in the head" sign that is very popular?
Remember a few months back, some poor rich white guy lost his beloved basketball team for implying that he didn't want his sex partner publicly hanging out with those people?
Granted, he got paid two billion dollars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NFL has responded. They are going to do nothing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> A sad state of affairs that would let them go unpunished.
> What if at tonight's game several players showed the "2 in the chest, one in the head" sign that is very popular?
> Remember a few months back, some poor rich white guy lost his beloved basketball team for implying that he didn't want his sex partner publicly hanging out with those people?
> Granted, he got paid two billion dollars.


Spot on as always Deebs!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> NFL has responded. They are going to do nothing.


Turn away so that they are not called racists, allow a double standard based on color of skin, refuse to address right vs. wrong. And that, Boys and Girls, is the end of the lesson for the day.

Disgusting and shameful.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just finished watching the CBS Evening News and some high schools and colleges had students massing and milling about with their hands in the air.
Colleges are one thing since students pay to attend, but high schools? I certainly hope the principals there do some suspending. But I'll bet the school officials are part of the problem and not part of the solution.

And before anyone hammers me about CBS news - with the cooler temps I am now able to bring in a second channel from the city, and it happens to be a CBS affiliate. The other is independent.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I always feel a little guilty about the truth.....so I try not to be unkind but
BWAHAHAHA! They have to have a lesser standard and loser pass for everything!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't believe their freedom of speech should include on field antics. Its not what they are being paid for.

Supposedly the coaches had no idea it was going to happen. If the players aren't reprimanded in some way then its shame on the Rams organization. JMO


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> If the St Louis Rams, as a company, and the NFL as a franchise had any class at all, they would fire all of those idiots and not allow them to play professionally ever again. If the St Louis fans had any class they would throw batteries at the bastards every time they take the field!


First i think the whole furgeson thing is stupids thats going on the protest and all. But i have to disagree here these players have 1st admenment rights they are all college grads and tax paying citizens they have the same right as anyone to support who they choose just like you all are expressing yours in a public forum it didnt effect the work cause they destroyed there oppnant team 50 somthing to nothing i believe so why should they lose there jobs when they did nothing but support somthing you disagree with


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

It's so far beyond stupid. Why can't people believe facts?
How can you he average Joe hurt the nfl?
I don't buy jerseys or the satellite package, but would love to somehow hurt their money.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Danm said:


> First i think the whole furgeson thing is stupids thats going on the protest and all. But i have to disagree here these players have 1st admenment rights they are all college grads and tax paying citizens they have the same right as anyone to support who they choose just like you all are expressing yours in a public forum it didnt effect the work cause they destroyed there oppnant team 50 somthing to nothing i believe so why should they lose there jobs when they did nothing but support somthing you disagree with


Well....maybe because when a white man was accused of even suggesting he'd like better spectators, HE was supposed to lose his team, his money and be hated - for his opinion about his own property. That's why.

They are stupid meat animals and 100s more otherwise too stupid to live hunks of tard meat are ready to take their place. They are not "idols" or "heroes" they're disposa-tards wholly owned for people to bet on. Nothing more.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I would like to see every LEO in the country that works security for the nfl, call in sick on game day.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Well....maybe because when a white man was accused of even suggesting he'd like better spectators, HE was supposed to lose his team, his money and be hated - for his opinion about his own property. That's why.
> 
> They are stupid meat animals and 100s more otherwise too stupid to live hunks of tard meat are ready to take their place. They are not "idols" or "heroes" they're disposa-tards wholly owned for people to bet on. Nothing more.


the incident your talking about was contrived and initiated by his white wife to gain control of his team it was a hostile takeover a false flag used to get billions of dollars of his assets by his wife.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Danm said:


> First i think the whole furgeson thing is stupids thats going on the protest and all. But i have to disagree here these players have 1st admenment rights they are all college grads and tax paying citizens they have the same right as anyone to support who they choose just like you all are expressing yours in a public forum it didnt effect the work cause they destroyed there oppnant team 50 somthing to nothing i believe so why should they lose there jobs when they did nothing but support somthing you disagree with


I do not think I ever said the players do not have the _RIGHT_ to say whatever they want. If you inferred that from my comment, please let me clarify: They have the right to say whatever stupid or asinine thing they want and it has nothing to do with their education or their tax bracket.

But the company that is the St Louis Rams has a _RESPONSIBILITY_ to represent the city of St Louis in the best light possible. Can you honestly say these four knuckleheads are helping the Rams organization fulfill that responsibility when they are showing support for the same idiots that are burning the suburbs of St Louis down?

So yes, the players have a _right_ to say whatever they want. The team has a _responsibility_ to fire their dumb asses for it. And the league has a _responsibility_ to make sure they never play professionally again.

Having a right to say whatever you want does not equate to having a right to say whatever you want without consequence.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Danm said:


> the incident your talking about was contrived and initiated by his white wife to gain control of his team it was a hostile takeover a false flag used to get billions of dollars of his assets by his wife.


Oh. Well surely these overpaid, spoiled criminal supporting commies must be legit because they're half witted and bite the hand that feeds them. Who can argue with that?
Back to counting on ebola and resistant vd....


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

This, after the NFL and the ST. Rams were begging the local police to provide additional security to keep the players and fans safe at the game. Then they allow these animals to act like this. Nothing like pissing on the LEOs that are there, working 12 hour shifts, to provide additional security.

Personally, I'd pull 100% of the LEO security, and let those POS, overpaid, thuggish, low-life, moronic ANIMALS pay for private security themselves.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Danm said:


> ...these players have 1st admenment rights they are all college grads and tax paying citizens ...


WTH does being a college grad have to do with ANYTHING regarding constitutional rights? In your mind do college grads get "better" or "more" rights than non-college grads? Whatever, maybe that's not what you meant, but it sure comes across that way.

Here's the bottom line. Just because you have a constitutional right to say or do something, doesn't mean that you are protected from the RESULTS of your actions. We are all RESPONSIBLE for our actions. Those actions have consequences. It doesn't matter if you have a RIGHT to say something. I have the RIGHT ro change my hair (if I had any) into a spiked mohawk, and change each spike to a different color of the rainbow. I have a RIGHT to cover my body with tattoos. I have a RIGHT to pierce myself so much it makes it impossible to pass through a metal detector. I have a RIGHT to put massive gauges in my ears, lips, and nose. I have a RIGHT to tattoo a giant swastika on my forehead, and shout "Heil Hitler" 10 times a day. Now for the reality. If I exercise those rights I'm going to be fired by my employer for massive violation of the company dress code and behavior standards.

It's NO DIFFERENT w/ the RAMs. Remember that the NFL is a WORKPLACE. These players are UNDER CONTRACT, and the NFL has the right to institute dress, behavior, or whatever other standards they wish in their WORKPLACE, as long as they are legal. You DO NOT have a RIGHT to free speech int he workplace. Courts have ruled on this repeatedly. In public you do, but in a privately owned workplace you simply do not. So whether or not the Rams players have Constitutional rights is a red herring.

They have a dependency on their fans (and NFL fans in general) for their income. If they piss off too many, they will no longer be there. You simply cannot act in such a way that greatly bothers those that provide your support apparatus, and then demand protection and continued support from those same people.


----------

